# ...



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

...


----------



## justinwdemoss (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks HoboMonk! I just posted a question about this and then found your post. The prices are WAY better than what I am paying for Hardwood Lumber and More in Milford, but hey, they have to make a living. I will plan a trip to this place. What is your opinion?

Justin in Loveland, OH


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

They are good people. They also work with other indie mills in the area.
I found some crotch walnut that was a bargain.


----------



## mathom7 (Jun 6, 2010)

How do you get ahold of them?

I've stopped by twice now, during their stated hours, and no one was there. I've left a message on the answering machine and tried e-mailing. Still no response.

Are they still in business? Or just busy?

I really didn't want to make a nuisance of myself as I'm only interested in buying a dozen bf or so right now.


----------

